# Work out change up?



## Elivo (Aug 18, 2018)

How often do you change up your routine and switch out lifts? Or is it a go till it’s not as effective type thing? 
Was thinking of switching some stuff out in a week or 2. Leaving the main compound lifts in of course but changing out some of the accessory work. 

Thoughts?


----------



## DonaldPump (Aug 18, 2018)

Are you doing any particular program right now?  I’m either getting one of the Meadows programs (IE creeping death, gamma bomb,etc) or starting Layne Norton’s PHAT, honestly leaning towards the PHAT for my next 12 weeks.  Last 8 I just mimicked Lee Haney’s split.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 18, 2018)

I typically did 3 week waves and swapped things out for each wave. That training was for maximal strength development but did include reps in hypertrophy ranges. The idea behind the supplemental work was that it typically would involve less weight than it's associated comp lift but had carryover regardless. This reduced injury and wear and tear potential.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 19, 2018)

DonaldPump said:


> Are you doing any particular program right now?  I’m either getting one of the Meadows programs (IE creeping death, gamma bomb,etc) or starting Layne Norton’s PHAT, honestly leaning towards the PHAT for my next 12 weeks.  Last 8 I just mimicked Lee Haney’s split.



No specific program, doing a push pull legs upper lower  and weekend rest routine. Incorporated the RPE style of weight/reps with just about every lift. Has been going really well. 
Just looking at switching stuff up a bit.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> I typically did 3 week waves and swapped things out for each wave. That training was for maximal strength development but did include reps in hypertrophy ranges. The idea behind the supplemental work was that it typically would involve less weight than it's associated comp lift but had carryover regardless. This reduced injury and wear and tear potential.



Nice POB, may be time for a change up for me then, got some things that have been creeking a bit LOL.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 19, 2018)

Would switching to db pressing for a couple weeks help out with elbow pains since you can adjust your position more or not matter much?

although that doesn’t take away the stress from all the other stuff that puts stress on it so may not be that big a factor.  

Just thinking out loud


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 19, 2018)

If you have't, read up on westside (conjugate method). Like pob mentioned about swapping in 3 weeks, westside changes in phases per certain lift in 3 weeks also.

I only bring it up to give you an idea of what to swap out with what, and how to. 

You can do longer. Some cases being 4-6 weeks per main lift, before changing the version. Just depends on how you're progressing and so forth


----------



## Viduus (Aug 19, 2018)

DC has a built in rotation of three excersizes for each body part. Also if you stop progresssing on one you have to drop it and replace it in your rotation with a new one 5at you’ll progress with.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 19, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Would switching to db pressing for a couple weeks help out with elbow pains since you can adjust your position more or not matter much?
> 
> although that doesn’t take away the stress from all the other stuff that puts stress on it so may not be that big a factor.
> 
> Just thinking out loud



Depends on what's causing the elbow pain.


----------



## German89 (Aug 19, 2018)

I switch it up every workout. But what stays is, squats, bench, deads and pull ups. 

Chest yesterday, i did cable flies. Next week will be db.

Back. I did meadow rows, next week maybe ill do, db rows. 

Legs. Last week i did step ups. Maybe this week, ill do lunges. 

See where im heading here?

And i go to a small gym so, i cant have a routine because, sometimes its too crowded and, i gotta make do.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 19, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> Depends on what's causing the elbow pain.



Hell if I know, I can’t seem to remember when it started hurting. 

German i get what you’re saying but I can’t workout like that lol. I like to know what I’m doing before I get there. I have my workout already loaded into my app and ready to go.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Hell if I know, I can’t seem to remember when it started hurting.
> 
> German i get what you’re saying but I can’t workout like that lol. I like to know what I’m doing before I get there. I have my workout already loaded into my app and ready to go.



Do you have elbow sleeves? Are there certain exercises where they hurt more?

Do you load your own workout before every workout?


----------



## Elivo (Aug 20, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Do you have elbow sleeves? Are there certain exercises where they hurt more?
> 
> Do you load your own workout before every workout?



no i don’t have sleeves. And the workout is loaded into the app. It saves it and updates it after every workout so I can compare last week to this week and crap.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Elivo said:


> no i don’t have sleeves. And the workout is loaded into the app. It saves it and updates it after every workout so I can compare last week to this week and crap.



Are you progressing each week?


----------



## Uncle manny (Aug 20, 2018)

Try voodoo floss for the elbows. Snake made a thread on it.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 20, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Are you progressing each week?



Yes. I at least try to go up in weight or reps each week.


----------



## Elivo (Aug 20, 2018)

Uncle manny said:


> Try voodoo floss for the elbows. Snake made a thread on it.



yep read that thread, plan to order some this week.


----------



## Sohoguy (Sep 4, 2018)

Elivo said:


> How often do you change up your routine and switch out lifts? Or is it a go till it’s not as effective type thing?
> Was thinking of switching some stuff out in a week or 2. Leaving the main compound lifts in of course but changing out some of the accessory work.
> 
> Thoughts?


*[FONT=&quot]This depends on the individual’s goals but changing accessory work every few weeks is beneficial as it will help to fight boredom and challenge you along the way.  Once you feel you have reached a plateau, you should definitely change things up.[/FONT]*


----------



## Elivo (Sep 4, 2018)

Running an upper/lower 4 day split for the next few weeks. Not going as heavy as before to give some painful areas a break but really upping the reps and cutting rest time between sets to almost nothing.

oh and a day just focused on ab work as well...


----------



## Viduus (Sep 5, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Running an upper/lower 4 day split for the next few weeks. Not going as heavy as before to give some painful areas a break but really upping the reps and cutting rest time between sets to almost nothing.
> 
> oh and a day just focused on ab work as well...



Just through a few ab movements in between your other sets. Take your ab day and make it a meal prep day.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 6, 2018)

Elbow tendonitis might be the first sign of overtraining. 

As for changing up workouts. I doubt Ive done the same exercises on a bodypart workout in years. It changes week to week. Sets, reps, and exercises always changing.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 6, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Just through a few ab movements in between your other sets. Take your ab day and make it a meal prep day.



Yeah i was going to try to do stuff like that, but i just dont care for doing other stuff between sets.  And now with the almost no rest time between sets it would really screw with things. I dont even do supersets all that often, when im working something i tend to want to concentrate on that and only that. 

If i do any super setting the equipment needs to be pretty much right beside each other for me to do it, like cable curls and tri pushdowns on a double system type thing.


----------



## Trump (Sep 6, 2018)

Squats, dead’s, bench, bent over rows all of some variation are always in there. Then just go by how I feel that day for what ever body part


----------



## Elivo (Sep 6, 2018)

I’ll end up probably having like 3 or 4 diff plans that I’ll rotate through. But I can’t just go week by week just going by what I feel like doing that day. I want to see how I’m progressing and the strong app really helps with that and by buying the year long plan I can load as many workouts as I want in it.


----------



## jennerrator (Sep 6, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Yeah i was going to try to do stuff like that, but i just dont care for doing other stuff between sets.  And now with the almost no rest time between sets it would really screw with things. I dont even do supersets all that often, when im working something i tend to want to concentrate on that and only that.
> 
> If i do any super setting the equipment needs to be pretty much right beside each other for me to do it, like cable curls and tri pushdowns on a double system type thing.



LOL..never in my life did I do supersets....not necessary in my eyes but if it's someone's thing..they can kick ass...


----------



## Elivo (Sep 7, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> LOL..never in my life did I do supersets....not necessary in my eyes but if it's someone's thing..they can kick ass...


I’ll do specific ones, like lat, front raises for delts since I can do it with the same stuff. Or arm work where again I can use the same stuff for both. 
Right now I have no super sets going.


----------



## Viduus (Sep 7, 2018)

Dead’s and heavy pullovers on a machine. Satan’s superset.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Dead’s and heavy pullovers on a machine. Satan’s superset.



Deads on a machine? how does that work?


----------



## Viduus (Sep 7, 2018)

Elivo said:


> Deads on a machine? how does that work?



English and I aren’t friends.

Barbell deads and heavy machine pullovers.


----------



## Elivo (Sep 7, 2018)

Viduus said:


> English and I aren’t friends.
> 
> Barbell deads and heavy machine pullovers.



Lol ok got ya vid haha


----------



## Rhino99 (Sep 8, 2018)

As Gadawg said elbow tendinitis is pretty common, I go through it every few months or so. It's been acting up the past few days too, just slightly but I can feel it coming on so I switch things up.

Side note - How many sets is everyone doing per body part? Just curious.


----------



## Milky (Sep 12, 2018)

Elivo said:


> How often do you change up your routine and switch out lifts? Or is it a go till it’s not as effective type thing?
> Was thinking of switching some stuff out in a week or 2. Leaving the main compound lifts in of course but changing out some of the accessory work.
> 
> Thoughts?



This depends on the individual’s goals but changing accessory work every few weeks is beneficial as it will help to fight boredom and challenge you along the way.  Once you feel you have reached a plateau, you should definitely change things up.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 13, 2018)

I never do the same workout. Exercises vary every week. I do switch about every twelve weeks between volume and DY style HIT


----------



## Elivo (Sep 15, 2018)

Well its looking like i am going to need to come up with some new  workout plans in about a week or so.  My schedule is being changed at work temporarily due to someone leaving, i am going from working Fri-Sun night to working Tues-Thurs night AND ever other monday night.  

I already know that waking up early enough after working all night to hit the gym and then go back into work that night is pretty much a no go. 

Im thinking that  i am going to try to come up with a 4 day plan and a 5 day plan and alternate them based on the monday night shift.

If anyone has any suggestions on how best to make this work im all ears.  Not sure how long this is going to last but it will be till we find a replacement for the person who left and can get them trained.  So looking probably at least a month or so....depending on how fast we find someone.


----------



## SwankyRon (Sep 15, 2018)

It depends on workout. Sometimes i change scheme every week or two the same to your thoughts (i do this when i feel plateau). But if training scheme is new for me and i feel progress i do this for 3-4 weeks


----------



## Viduus (Sep 15, 2018)

Give DC a go. Fits nicely into your four day plan. Normally you’d have rest days in between but oh well.... just burn out on it!


----------

